
A rapid and simple Golang SQL auxiliary to facilitate DB I/O - loak996
https://github.com/LaoK996/sqlaux
======
loak996
The operation provided by the GOLANG SQL package is simple and
straightforward. But when it comes to query operations, the SQL package is
cumbersome with the various SELECT demands, cause you have to prepare exactly
the same variables as the result columns of *sql.rows. INSERT, UPDATE listing
those fields is a real pain. Frequent type conversions of custom types are
also a nuisance.

When experimenting with other types of extension packages such as ORM,
BUILDER, some of them are more complex and high learning and tracking costs,
some are very object-oriented and obscure the direct logic of SQL itself, and
some are too heavy.

So, there is the sqlaux. It is written in the hope of keeping database
operation simple and direct. Time performance is especially concerned. It use
the pre-initialized mapping to reduce the overhead of so much search and
reflect in DB I/O. Yes, it exchanges the improvement of program with small
space cost. For those who want to keep their code controllable, simple, and
light, it is that.

With sqlaux, programmer can easily build their own InsertDeleteUpdateSelect
package.

And now, you are welcome to test and bug. It will be great if you can help me
evaluating its performance :)

Thank you.

